
Ask HN: Any Cyber Monday deals offered by YC-backed startups? - startupsorter
Since it&#x27;s Cyber Monday, let&#x27;s do a roundup of what YC-backed startups are offering today. Any good deals around?
======
sijoe
Not YC backed, but we ([https://angel.co/scalable-
informatics](https://angel.co/scalable-informatics)) are offering our NVMe
appliance at $1/GB usable. See
[https://scalableinformatics.com/forte](https://scalableinformatics.com/forte)
for more info.

